# Olio install



## Parisii (Aug 24, 2009)

I have been given the project of installing a roll drop (along with about 17+ other points) at one of the theaters I work at because I am the defacto rigger after our TD. After several fruitful discussions with him and studding my books I have determined that my main problem is TIME compounded by the fact that I have not done this particular bit of rigging before.

Basically, I can't be screwing around with 30' of aluminum tub, two lifts, and a few spools of rope while the carpenters are trying to build the set in the same place-with the same lifts while I suss out problems and learn the divine secrets of the olio.


So I was wondering if anyone here had tips on common problems with this sort of install?
What prep work can I do?
What common problems crop up?
How many people will I need?

Is there any way I can get the whole thing done in a day? Taking the tube out of storage to showing it off to the set designer.


----------



## Tex (Aug 24, 2009)

I worked for several years in a place with no fly space and all the drops were roll drops. I was an actor and only doing tech part-time, but I remember the hardest part was getting the pipe attached to the drop so that it was parallel to the deck. All those drops were old and no longer square so in order to keep the drop from bunching as it rolled, the pipe had to be level. Then it takes some experimentation to get the rope wrapped around the pipe the correct number of times so that it will mask when it's out. We usually used three people to hang a roll drop. It's a pain, but pretty straightforward. At least you'll have done something most of your buddies haven't! Hope this helps a little...


----------



## Footer (Aug 24, 2009)

Hate to say it, but this does violate our TOS. Installing an Olio, especially over 30' takes a good bit of time. It also takes a good bit of knowledge and proper rigging. I am not saying you are not capable of rigging this nor am I saying that you are capable. This is one of those things you need to be physicly shown how to do. Getting a 150# piece of pipe to hang in the air and movable is not something that should be described over the internet. I would consult your TD and lean on him/her on the importance that he/she show you how to do this. I would also not recommend doing this while there are people on deck. Olios are a great back pocket skill to have, but they must be done safely. 

I have seen an olio drop before when one side came crashing to the deck. A shiv failed because it was not rigged properly. Its not a pretty thing. Pipe got bent and the drop got ripped.


----------



## Parisii (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry, I haven't read the TOS in a while -will review- I thought pyro was the only verboten topic. That said; this is one of the safest theaters I know of so I would like to address three of your points.

First I must have missed typed, we never rig with crew, cast, clients or anybody on deck, my comment was meant to mean working in place of carpenters NOT in addition to carpenters.

I do lean on my TD a great deal and he is involved in this project at every stage, but he is also involved in every other project at every stage he is the TD, I am the guy doing the work except when I need his work as well at key times and all the decisions go past my TD, but while a much more experienced rigger than I am in most areas he has not rigged a roll drop either. Now while we are both confident we are also very cautious and attempting to get all the help we can mainly craggy old stagehand friends but it is unlikely any of them will come by with what we can afford to pay them so we are using all of our available resources and one of mine is Control Booth.

Third, note that I was not asking for a 'how to' but rather a little advice on known factors granted that is a thin hair to split... but I did not post my stage plan the drop size and ask what pulleys fits, the design is done unless we find a problem with it.

I am sorry if that was combative or rules-lawyery. I am not in the habit of yelling at the wind or my betters (much the same thing) if the thread is a real problem close it. -its only good site maintenance-

Finally I would like to thank you Footer for dashing my hopes of a one day install and Tex for giving me something to worry about as the drop is a composite and probably not square.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 25, 2009)

Parisii, we are very worried about our younger members reading something on the internet and saying "that doesn't sound so dangerous" and trying crazy things on their own without training. We don't like the need for the rules but feel it's critical for the safety of our young technician readers (who make up half the membership). If you are a real rigger you certainly understand the scary thought of someone giving rigging advice over the internet. (How do you know I'm not really a 12 year old girl named Sally?) That said, the basics of how an Olio works has been discussed here several times in the past. I think I can help you without violating the TOS. I built an Olio for a show last year. This was my second Olio build. It was 20' wide and the curtain about 15' high. So about half the size of yours but I had it hung and working in about two hours. I can't tell you how to rig it but I can tell you the process I used and give you some safety tips. If you are not a qualified rigger do not consider attempting to hang an Olio on your own consult a real rigger. 

1) Hang the drape. 
2) Attach the drape to the pickup spool after it is hung (not telling how to do that here on CB). 
3) Rig the mechanism and attach the ropes to the pickup spool (not telling you how to do that here on CB). 
4) Buy extra long ropes so you can initially coil the rope around the pickup spool while it's on the ground. This removes the danger of trying to roll the drop up while you are on a genie lift. Just use rope long enough you can coil it while everything is on the ground. Pull the rope and it magically flies away. Yes you'll have a bunch of left over rope on the other end. Either deal with it or cut it off once you have the correct amount of rope in the system. A few extra bucks wasted on rope makes this process significantly safer. Do not attempt the alternative! 
5) Roll it up and down and adjust the connection of the drape to the spool until you get it nice and straight. Since my drop was only traveling about 15 feet this was quiet easily done. My guess is this will take you a lot longer to get right. 
6) Mark the zone of the stage where the olio hits the deck. While the show is in early rehearsal, tell the director all scenes must take place either up or downstage of that zone. Mark the zone in the rehearsal hall as well. Actors must pass through that area quickly. No one is allowed to linger in that zone. TAKE TIME TO TEACH YOUR CAST AND CREW SAFETY PROTOCOLS as soon as the olio is hung!
7) Only put the Olio in the up position when you absolutely must. ALWAYS leave it in the down position as much as is absolutely possible. If you must leave the olio up for a long portion of the show and only drop it briefly, rig up a safety device to prevent the pickup spool from falling should your primary mechanism be accidentally released or fail. I can't tell you how to do that here either... but again if you are a real rigger you can figure that out on your own, if you aren't a rigger find one.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 25, 2009)

Parisii, in case you haven't seen it, in our wiki for the entry roll drop is a link to an external site that has explanation and good advice on the topic.


----------

